# Does Your Gas Fireplace Make Your Room Too Hot?



## kfreeman (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm looking to install a Zero-Clearance fireplace in my home, where there was previously a horribly inefficient Natural Vent fireplace. Me and my wife both tend to find our home a little on the chilly side in the cold weather (we live in southern Ontario so winters get really cold at times, and our house was built in the 70's so it isn't super tight), and are both used to steady, hot, wood stove heat in our childhoods. I have a gas furnace, but it's pretty old and the stated efficiency is only around 64%.

Anyways, after a brief visit initial discussing my situation, the salesman is pushing me towards getting a unit with what he calls 'controllable heat'. He is a big fan of tempered glass instead of ceramic. They are all about keeping the fireplace running without heating you out of the room. I understand this for cosmetic purposes, but I don't like the idea of shooting all that heat up the chimney and getting an inefficient stove. I'm not sure of the exact model, but one of their go-to recomendations was a Marquis but it's only rated around 60% efficient. I am planning on returning soon to discuss further and explore more options.

The fireplace will be in a room that's 12x18', with a doorway and a large window cut into the wall that opens into the rest of the house. Considering we both like woodstove heat, how concerned should we be about the fireplace actually making the room too hot? We will be installing a thermostat.

Cosmetics will play a factor as well as we are going to be redoing the wall the fireplace is on and going for a very modern, clean look.

I think ideally I would get a fireplace with a big turndown rate and ceramic glass (while still remaining affordable).  If I end up spending an extra $1000 for this feature, it might not pay off in efficiency savings anyways.

Any advice/thoughts appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2019)

If you run it on a thermostat, it will only get to the temperature (+/-2 Deg) that you set it to.
You can also ask about turn-down %. Some units are adjustable down to 50% of max.
You can also adjust the blower down to mitigate the heat...


----------

